# Driving License



## bullajabbar (Dec 2, 2008)

I have my Provisional UK Driving License, is my USA license still valid?


----------



## ExpatPumpkin (May 30, 2010)

I don't mean to be snarky, and perhaps I'm missing something here, but why would having a DL in another country make your U.S. license invalid? I'm just not sure where you would get that idea.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

ExpatPumpkin said:


> I don't mean to be snarky, and perhaps I'm missing something here, but why would having a DL in another country make your U.S. license invalid? I'm just not sure where you would get that idea.


Could depend on if you had to surrender the US license to get the UK provisional one.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Robe (Jul 8, 2010)

You only need to surrender European licenses. You can keep your USA one and have the British one in addition.


----------



## kewin (Sep 3, 2010)

i got caught driving without a driving license or insurance in california what could happen?



_________


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

kewin said:


> i got caught driving without a driving license or insurance in california what could happen?


In US? Prosecuted for driving offences? In UK, nothing. Only offences committed in UK (and in EU for more serious offences) have any implication for your driving record, getting insurance or getting your UK driving licence.


----------



## bullajabbar (Dec 2, 2008)

ExpatPumpkin said:


> I don't mean to be snarky, and perhaps I'm missing something here, but why would having a DL in another country make your U.S. license invalid? I'm just not sure where you would get that idea.


Once you get a UK provisional your US license is invalid in the UK meaning you can't drive on it even if you fit within the "one year" rule. The "one year" rule is you are allowed to drive in the UK on your US license for one year after arriving in the UK.


----------



## bullajabbar (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone, that is a relief.


----------



## ExpatPumpkin (May 30, 2010)

bullajabbar said:


> Once you get a UK provisional your US license is invalid in the UK meaning you can't drive on it even if you fit within the "one year" rule. The "one year" rule is you are allowed to drive in the UK on your US license for one year after arriving in the UK.


Gotcha. I thought you were asking if getting a UK license would render your US license invalid in the States... And my line of thinking was, well you can have both and use each in the respective country. 

Good info to have about the "one year" rule. Thanks!


----------



## footloose5678 (May 25, 2012)

*Driving test*



bullajabbar said:


> Thanks everyone, that is a relief.


Hi does that mean In Spain they will take my US license when I get a Spanish one? has anyone taken the test ? If so how was It ?


----------



## footloose5678 (May 25, 2012)

Oh one more thing I have Insurance with USAA which covers military dependants etc, I kept It In the UK and can also In Spain as we have a military base there,,,?will that be OK with the Spanish ?It will be total coverage. Thanks for any info.


----------

